# long time lover first time grower



## chef2501 (Jun 29, 2006)

i recently aquired myself 4 seeds promisd all females, im looking to grow them in my gf's cupboard whats the cheapest and most effective way of doing so with out forking out on hydroponics etc? any hints/tips grateely welcome!"


----------



## Hick (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74
and/or http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3922


----------

